# Apples trees not blooming



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We planted 4 apple trees in the fall of 2009 so this is their second summer here and we have had no blossom at all either spring.
I know that they had bloomed at the nursery. I had been watching those trees all summer waiting until I could take them home and plant them.

I have Granny Smith, Early June, Wolf River and Gala.
All get good sun, nice fertilizer/compost and are growing and leafy green..but no blooms!?
Any ideas??


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

It's possible that they're still getting established and don't have the energy for blooms; when they bloomed in the nursery, they were working with energy they had stored from before they were dug. 

Is it possible that the buds got frostbitten or frozen (blasted)? Bud and flower tissue are more sensitive to frost than leaf tissue, so cold that could've hurt them wouldn't necessarily have damaged the leaves.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

One of the problems southern growers have with fruit trees is the lack of cold weather in the winter. Apple trees need a certain number of cold hours to initiate flower set. Why don't you contact your local extension agent and see what they say about the weather and growing conditions in your area.
Linda


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

Too much nitrogen can also have an effect. If you have more than a foot of growth on the branches, it may be getting too much nitrogen.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Wait a bit more and see if they bloom this year. Mine have not bloomed yet and I live just above you - you know where I am. Mine usually have flowers by now but have not yet this year.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

GardenNut said:


> Too much nitrogen can also have an effect. If you have more than a foot of growth on the branches, it may be getting too much nitrogen.


I was thinking that too. I think that tree generally will put their "effort" into expanding their roots and canopy if they find the nutrients to do so. Many a tree has come into bloom by being stressed.

Also, if they are standard trees, they could take more than a couple of years to get started.


Silly thought but have you pruned of the flower buds?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.
-I haven't pruned because they are so young. There is nothing to prune yet.
-Perhaps it is a nitrogen problem, but I am not sure. They got a shovel full of bunny poo and compost this winter and that is it. And we have clay soil.
-We had a good cold winter this year and there have been no bloom buds to get frosted.
-And I can wait a bit longer and see if they do something. This spring has been STRANGE to say the least.

And my plum tree bloomed about a month ago or so...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

mommagoose_99 said:


> One of the problems southern growers have with fruit trees is the lack of cold weather in the winter. Apple trees need a certain number of cold hours to initiate flower set. Why don't you contact your local extension agent and see what they say about the weather and growing conditions in your area.
> Linda


I figure it's not because of the winter, because I'm further south than the poster and my apple trees are in full bloom.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

My first guess was chill hours too, but if you're in NC, the Granny Smith and Gala should be ok. Don't know what the chill hours are for the other varieties.

Do the trees have any fruit spurs? If you can see some, then they should bloom soon. No fruit spurs, maybe the tree hasn't been in the ground long enough?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It usually takes a few years for apples, mine began blooming the 4th year. I told it if it didn't bloom that year it was a gonner, and it decided to bloom. Try threats....works for me  It's covered in buds this year. I heard also that if you "stress" the tree, wounding one side of the trunk, etc, that it will cause it to bloom sooner. Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would guess that they just aren't mature enough yet. It takes a few years.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not far from you and my Gala and Goldrush trees that I planted in 2009 have also not bloomed this year. they're all leafed out though.


----------

